# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Accidentally Scratched Grafted Area - 2 wks post-op

## evolutionary

Hi all,

I accidentally scratched with my fingernail one of my grafted areas this morning while combing my hair.  I am two weeks post-op and have no signs of redness/crusting/scabbing anymore, just looks like a 3 or 4 day old beard now, with some of the transplanted hairs starting to drop off.  It wasn't a deep scratch (no bleeding or anything) and I don't see any mark on the area (it was a couple hours ago) - at fourteen days post-op, am I safe from this scratch causing any damage to the grafts?  I only see post-op instructions about the first few days after transplant and scratching, not two weeks plus.

Thanks!
Evo

----------


## CIT_Girl

At 2 weeks post-op, the grafts should be permanently in place and will not dislodge.  I definitely wouldn't worry about the scratch, particularly if you didn't draw blood.  It sounds as if you are right on track, as the end of your second week is when the transplanted hairs will begin to shed.  You can now resume shampooing and brushing/combing your hair as you normally would without fear of damaging the grafts.  Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

No chance of damaging a graft at 2 weeks post-op. Not much you can do at this point to change the outcome. It is up to higher power now. Good luck.

----------

